# Margate (Qld) Sunday 2-07-06



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck Ross, hope you do better than the last trip up there. Maybe those little macks have grown up a bit since then.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow, I would have loved to go with you, but have had no sleep recently. (also all paddled out from this morning!)

Look forward to your post and piccys of the big uns

cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

How did you go Ross? Drove past at lunch time but no sign of you.


----------

